# My New Pets



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I sold all my bichirs and went to a different direction. I decided to own oscars again due to their stunning personality. Sooo... I want to IPU to pick them up! But oscars we'rent the only thing I bought...

Veil tailed??? Posted as Snow White Oscar @ IPU. He was the only one in the batch so I knew I had to grab him

















Ruby Red Oscar

















Frontoza









Powder Blue Gourami. I just cant resist their colors!!! (Freakin flash bounced at me!)


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! Great pix and the fish look great


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is how fish hobby is like, can't really commit to one species . Oscar is easy to keep and sure have its personality just like pet.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you get the veil from Richmond or Burnaby? I saw a couple in Richmond mixed into their batch as well. Good eye!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Did you get the veil from Richmond or Burnaby? I saw a couple in Richmond mixed into their batch as well. Good eye!


I got it from Burnaby. Hopefully it's a real veil tail Are there some more in Richmond?


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Very nice! Great pix and the fish look great


Thanks 



hondas3000 said:


> That is how fish hobby is like, can't really commit to one species . Oscar is easy to keep and sure have its personality just like pet.


I know eh? I finally got bored of bichirs after 2 years.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> I got it from Burnaby. Hopefully it's a real veil tail Are there some more in Richmond?


There was on Friday, give Angelo a call.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> There was on Friday, give Angelo a call.


Sweet. Looks like me and Earl have to drop by for a visit!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I got myself a pure white at IPU burnaby. No red color at all out of the batch. The rest have some red on it but the one I git have it just creamy white. Hope to turn all white when it grows.

Gonna check out the longfin at IPU Richmond if they have them. Yo Gil sell me that longfin. Lol!

Here are my super red and snow white


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, Richmond, they had some very nice ones on their batch.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was gonna buy that pure white with no red. Even the eyes were black. BUT, I saw a veil tail


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Got myself a leusistic oscar. Lol! Well, in the hobby it's called platinum. The rest have red eyes.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya I should'a bought that one too


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Ya I should'a bought that one too


Too late. Plats are much rarer than longfins.


----------

